# Pencil Drawing - Race Horse



## Equusketch

That's gorgeous! I love the little bits of purple mixed in with the graphite!


----------



## equiniphile

That's great!


----------



## hflmusicislife

Wow. That's stunning!!


----------



## drafteventer

That's spectacular!


----------



## raywonk

omg i want a drawing. i can do cartoon carators but nothing eles have always wanted to do horses.


----------



## Buckcherry

Wow that detail is amazing


----------



## smtracy

You do beautiful work


----------



## kristan

Thanks for the compliments...I usually mix a bit of color into my drawings, for this particular one the horse owner's racing colors were purple and yellow. I'm thinking about doing a series of them (race horses), working on this one was so fun.

raywonk - I envy people who can draw cartoon style drawings, I can't do it to save my life. I sometimes sketch when I'm on the phone or at work, which is about as close as I can come to not doing realism:
















and some of my creepier dead horse-type animals stuff:


----------



## cloudkisser

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## equiniphile

Those are great! The last two look like thestrals from Harry Potter :lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13

GOR-GE-OUS! it's amazing! i love it i love it omg! u make me want to practice...  something i rarely do (slap my hand)...


----------



## tinyliny

Your work is exceedingly nice. Your understanding of the skeletion of the horse helps a lot , even when you are doing caroonish drawings because the horse truly does appear to bear weight on its bones and obey the laws of physics, gravite and staying over its' center of gravity.
The graphit one of the race horse must have taken MANY hours! It is amazing how while working on fine details you did not lose the overall balance and porportion of the horse.
You could easily sell prints of such fine work. Get it scanned with very high resolution and keep a digital copy. A tiff file or Jpeg is best because if you used a PDF file, you cannot apply a watermark to if for internet display.
Ask the doctor to lend it to you to have professionally scanned. Kinko's has a large bed scanner and they don't charge too much.


----------



## kristan

I do sell prints, and up until a few weeks ago, had a website to order from. My fiance is a graphic designer so I had high quality scans of most of my pieces. However, he recently had a computer glitch while backing up his documents and I lost all of my images so the site is currently down. Also, I usually do not sell prints of commissions...I will sometimes charge a reduced fee (if I think I could that certain piece in my collection) and maintain the right to sell prints.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

wow i love the race horse you really drew its muscles well!!!


----------



## zaudika

You're extremely talented. The detail is beautiful on your drawing. 

May I ask what your commission prices are?


----------



## lilruffian

The racehorse is AMAZING!! Love it


----------



## cfralic

I really like the way you've fleshed out the muscles, makes it sort of stylistic instead of just ultra-realism, which makes your style defineable in comparison to another person's work.


----------



## kristan

crfalic - thanks, that's good to hear. I feel that my paintings are pretty stylized, but when it comes to my drawings I worry about them looking very run of the mill. I would like to think that someone can look at one of my drawings and at least guess that I did it. I've been working harder to develop a style.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

i just had another look at your cartoons and i just have to comment that there manes are perfect they flow in the exact way of the horse whenever i draw it looks like i have just stuck a random mane on a random horse!!!!!!!


----------



## UWLEquestrian

I'm also curious about what your prices are. This drawing is spectacular!


----------



## HorseChic

Wow, they are amazing!


----------



## kristan

My prices generally start around $150 and go up with size, complexity, etc.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I envy your drawing skills.


----------



## raywonk

well we both want the others talet. wish we could send them over the net just like we send our mesages. LOL


----------



## LoveStory10

Its so muscular! Wow


----------



## UWLEquestrian

kristan said:


> My prices generally start around $150 and go up with size, complexity, etc.


Cool. I might be interested in a drawing, but I won't need it until later this year.


----------



## barrelburner06

Wow your really good! Love the race horse pic!


----------



## I love horses

Why can everyone draw so well.

AMAZING!


----------

